# Eggs every 2 weeks



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have 7 reds in my 125 and I only have one pair thats having eggs every 2 weeks. Its really hard to keep up with them. Kind of hard to see the eggs but its that dark spot right behind the driftwood.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

sooo lucky..i wish i had a breeding pair...but then again my reds are only 2" =/

good luck with them!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

very kool keep up the work


----------

